# I am ZIIIIM! FEEEAR MEEEEE!



## Talierin (Sep 18, 2005)

Right, so this is the official Invader Zim adoration thread.... Ziiiiiiiim, weeeeee loooooooove youuuuuuu...... *zombie look*


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 18, 2005)

Is that zombie look before or after the Postullio insident?

Behold! Operation Impending Doom 2 has begun. Soon we shall transform the entire world into Zim fans!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 19, 2005)

*sneaks in*

Hi...I am an admirer of Zim from afar. Tell me, on what manner of media can I view him?


----------



## Talierin (Sep 19, 2005)

Umm, I don't know if he's still on tv (would be on nickelodeon if he was)... I downloaded all the episodes off a peer-to-peer website thing. They do have a dvd out though you could try to get.


----------

